# Witches Wingding invites



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh Hooch I'm so Jealous!!!lol I loved Pandora's Bewitcheing Bash Party, I loved her pictures....didn't they all look like they were having a good time?

How I wish I knew enough women to have a party like this, wish I knew enough people to just have a party, but its lookin' good for the get together of our halloween group. Our party is Dec 13th...its a Halloween Christmas Party for all of us to meet & eat!!


I love the invitation...it looks great!! Got any food plans yet? If so please share! AND don't forget to take lots of pictures to share with us!! I'm excited for you!! 

One more thing.....incase you didn't catch it in the "Dips" thread, I made your spinach dip and we loved it Hooch!! Very delicious although I did not have the round of bread but we ate it with cocktail rye bread & slatines, Joe even put some on his baked tator for dinner!!lol Thanks for sharing that with us!!

the Muffster


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

So you are having 2 parties? An 80's one and a witches wingding?
Doesn't seem fair!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

That is the COOLEST idea ever. Man...that's awesome, Hooch.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Madame Hooch!! I'm thrilled to see your invites. I still haven't gotten this year's Bash invites, just sent out save the dates 2 wks ago. I love your poem, it really is wonderful! Can't wait to hear more!!!

YouTube - Eartha Kitt Witch Mix

You have to watch this... I want to play it on my party for all my witchy women! I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Muffy: Glad you enjoyed it!! I plan on having finger sandwiches, crudites, spinach dip , some other munchies, and the thing I'm most excited about...I finally found a black cake plate, so I'm going to make a cake with orange icing and a black glaze on top. Saw a pic of one in a magazine last year, and on the black plate it was gorgeous. Oh, and I'm getting some black vodka to try some black cocktails.

MsMeeple: this is the first year I'm trying 2 parties, I'll let you know if I survive!!!

Mel: all the credit for the idea goes to our very own pandora!! But I loved the idea of an all female gathering...we girls have some great fun together.

pandora: I'll post lots of pics and tell you all about how it went, but I'm sure we'll have a great time! Thanks for the video, it was FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

MHooch said:


> I loved the idea of an all female gathering...we girls have some great fun together.


That is a really cool idea. I wish I had enough female friends here to do something like that!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Pandora I love that Eartha Kitt Witch Mix.......Its just Fabulous Darling!!!lil



Mz. Muffy


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

MHooch I cannot thank you enough & your timing couldn't be better! I'm having my first bewitched bash this year too (modeled after Pandora's) and I have the fronts of my invitations done, but I could NOT come up with the wording for the inside - I'm a scrapbooker/card maker also so I'd been sitting in my studio staring blankly at my supplies all night & decided to scroll through the forum for a bit and there was your invitation!! Thank you, thank you, thank you. I won't use it word for word, but it definitely gave me what I needed! I love it!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Lady of Chamberwell Manor said:


> MHooch I cannot thank you enough & your timing couldn't be better! I'm having my first bewitched bash this year too (modeled after Pandora's) and I have the fronts of my invitations done, but I could NOT come up with the wording for the inside - I'm a scrapbooker/card maker also so I'd been sitting in my studio staring blankly at my supplies all night & decided to scroll through the forum for a bit and there was your invitation!! Thank you, thank you, thank you. I won't use it word for word, but it definitely gave me what I needed! I love it!



You have no idea how happy that makes me. That is just what this group is all about, isn't it?? 

***sigh*** Now I feel all warm and fuzzy inside


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

This is the first time Ive heard of an all girls halloween party... I LOVE it!!! My cousins and I have a 'Hen party' every yr for just us girls... we call it a hen party cause we sit around and cackle _(laugh)_ like a bunch of chickens. Its a tradition my mother started, I remember them having hen parties when we were kids. Anyway a halloween girls party would put a whole new twist on it and be something I could soooo sink my teeth into!! Thanks for the idea ladies 
I would love to see pics of Pandora's party are they still available to see??


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

great witch's party invitation.


----------

